# Malayalam: mallu



## Setwale_Charm

I am wondering whether this nickname attached to people coming from Kerala is actually considered an offensive word?

Thank you.


----------



## allgagne

Setwale_Charm said:


> I am wondering whether this nickname attached to people coming from Kerala is actually considered an offensive word?
> 
> Thank you.



I have friends from there and they don't consider it offensive. We have nicknames for all the major Indian regions and people would generally not take offense unless you use it sarcastically or to poke fun.


----------



## panjabigator

I have many "Mallu" friends and I have never felt once that the word at all had pejorative connotations.  Allgagne, out of curiosity, what do Konkanis say about Marathis, Delhi ke log, and Panjabis?


----------



## allgagne

To my knowledge, we call Maharashtrans - Marathis, Panjabis - Panjus, 
Delhi ke log - Delhiites/Northies


----------



## panjabigator

Thanks, and welcome to the forum  Aapka hardik swaagat hai yahan par


----------

